# Jeffery (previously Stitch)



## StitchLover (Nov 16, 2015)

Jeffery died on Thursday. I still don't know why. On Wednesday he was acting strange. I set him down and his front legs gave out, he fell on his side. I picked him back up and rubbed his back for a few minutes then set him down again. He went straight to eating and seemed just fine. The next day he was dead. By the time I found him it was already too late for a necropsy. I miss him so much. I don't understand. He was only 3. He was still a baby.


----------



## pani (Nov 16, 2015)

Binky free, Jeffery :rainbow:


----------



## StitchLover (Nov 17, 2015)

it happened so suddenly. I'm still trying to process it. One of my friends offered me a free bunny but I don't even know if I'll ever want another bunny. I would just feel like I was trying to replace him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 17, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. We have had 2 of our younger ones leave without showing any signs of a problem--it just happens some times. Right now we a dealing with one of ours rescues slowing down and we think she might be near the end also. We've had her for 11 years and she was around 3 to 4 when we rescued her, but it's still not any easier. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## StitchLover (Nov 21, 2015)

I had someone at a party tell me none of his rabbits ever lived past 4 and that 3 was an average life. I'm fairly certain bunnies usually live way longer than that though and can't help but feel like I did something to cause this.


----------

